# Runescape



## sharke (Aug 28, 2004)

My grandson plays this game runescape and now he can't get on again.I get to the part when you log in and it turns black. It also gives me a a red x on the black screen, on the top left corner of the log in screen. Any help would be greatly appreciated as my grandson is is driving me nuts


----------



## wirwin (Dec 1, 2003)

Might be a problem with the Java virtual machine on your computer.

What are you running:
- operating system?
- web browser?
- java virtual machine?

If you are running some type of security software (firewall), it's possible that it is blocking the program from accessing the internet.


----------



## wirwin (Dec 1, 2003)

*Runescape runs very slowly*

I also have a problem with this game (well, my 7-year-old does, so I do 

Windows 98SE
Internet Explorer or Firefox (both have the same problem)
Sun Java VM
Zone Alarm firewall

The problem is that the game periodically (about every couple of minutes) slows down to a crawl for perhaps 20 seconds, then goes back to normal speed.

A few times I have seen it be slow continuously.

If I run the Windows 98 system monitor it is apparent that the CPU is running flat out at the times when the games is slow. So apparently this is a problem with the Java VM or the Runescape code itself; not a network or other hardware problem.


----------



## kozzy (Sep 26, 2004)

> My grandson plays this game runescape and now he can't get on again.I get to the part when you log in and it turns black. It also gives me a a red x on the black screen, on the top left corner of the log in screen. Any help would be greatly appreciated as my grandson is is driving me nuts


Runescape.com has an FAQ for troubleshooting. Theres a series of options that might fix your problem. Heres my advice:

Reinstall Sun Java VM. If you have Microsoft java install Sun Java. Microsoft java is no longer updated anyway, also provides security vunerability (partially because it can do more to the computer itself). Make sure one is enabled.



> The problem is that the game periodically (about every couple of minutes) slows down to a crawl for perhaps 20 seconds, then goes back to normal speed.QUOTE]
> 
> Read through Jagex's (the owners of Runescape) FAQ on troubleshooting. Theres a series of options detailed there. I don't believe its ZoneAlarm (Usually ZoneAlarm problems restrict all gameplay). Heres my advice (read through all before applying):
> 
> ...


----------



## whinto (Oct 26, 2004)

ok i actually play rs (runescape) and i cant get it to stop laggin i mean bad i also downloaded it and im tired of the slowness well it could be that my comp is horrible. o yea im new here.


----------



## Computer_User (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm having a problem with this game also I play the game. I just moved and we got internet in our house a while ago, but it seems that Runescape is blocked, well, I contacted the person in charge and told him about it. I told him maybe he needed to open the ports, so he did, still nothing. Well, he came to my house today, and he said that maybe something about an access point and tried it, nothing worked. Then we downloaded FireFox, still nothing. I really have no idea what to do.

Windows XP
Internet Explorer or FireFox(same problem with both)
Lates Java for Internet Explorer and FireFox
Windows Firewall and the Firewall that the place we get our internet from.


----------



## AdamU (Jul 29, 2005)

Check to see if the firewall on your router is set at high. I had this problem on my old Linksys router and i changed it to low and it allowed Runescape and other games to connect. Btw my Runescape name is Gamecast911. Add me if you need to talk or need help


----------



## Khyshen (Aug 20, 2005)

i recommend to tell ur grandson, that this is a well bad game! its very bad! it is very addictive! and not good at all! my brother played this for 24 hours once! its such a stupid game! keep it away from all children... pointless the game!

and it gives you java.dll virus!


----------



## mysswyldthang (Mar 12, 2006)

*help please. *

I have an issue, if someone could help me that would be great. my son was playing runescape for about a year now, but i only made him a member about a month and a half ago, he went to sign in one day and it said it wasn't the right password, this was only two weeks after becoming a member. it's been three weeks since he's been able to play on this account and i've run out of options to try. (i've tried the request password like 6 times, i've sent emails) i've got people to see if his name ever signs in and it doesn't. i don't know what else to do, and my son is very disappointed, he worked hard to get to where he was. if anyone knows another way to change his pass or to get his game back somehow, would be awesome.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

mysswyldthang, has your son tried to use runescapes recovery questions yet? If he hasn't I would start there. I havn't played runescape in over a year so im not sure how the customer supprt works nowadays. Maybe hop over to a runescape forum, like runevillage.com and try making a few posts over there. People on that site can be very helpfull.


----------



## shaggs_fan (Mar 28, 2006)

i've had a problem with this game for a while. before i recieved a lap top for christmas, i used the family desktop. it would load up good until it showed the words,"Connecting to Update Server" in the loading bar. it had does the same thing on my lap top as well. it works on other peoples computers just fine. my operating system for both computers are Windows XP, with Centurytel DSL connection. i'm wondering if it could be the firewall? can i get some help with this and instructions, if you will. oh, and i've also gone through all of the troubleshooting instructions provided by Jagex(downloading Mozilla, changing java outelt, etc.)


----------



## destiny awaits1 (Apr 20, 2006)

*very slow loading (runescape)*

:4-dontkno i play runescape and i have a problem !
well you see my dad has an administraion account on his computer and i have a limited account on his computer i have sun java and everything but when i loads it it takes 30 minutes and whilst i play it laggs for about 2 minutes when it says its loading.But it works perfectly on my dads account can you help me and my dad find out why thank you .


----------



## vicrattlehead (Apr 21, 2006)

well first i must say that i use to play rs alot i have a pretty nice charater that i just quit playing and let my subscription run out i noticed alittle to many problems with a very simple game there is 1 bonus the crazy adult protection you can't even say crap on the game so it's good for kids to play it is i must have highly addictive since there are many things to do in the game just keep track of the gameplay and the best part is is that this game is free to play if you wish never been into paying money to play a game like world of warcraft i just moved to playing knight online which is a better game with nicer graphics but i would check for any java updates ect.. cus rs is very picky about things of that nature anyway happy gaming:winkgrin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

destiny awaits1 said:


> :4-dontkno i play runescape and i have a problem !
> well you see my dad has an administraion account on his computer and i have a limited account on his computer i have sun java and everything but when i loads it it takes 30 minutes and whilst i play it laggs for about 2 minutes when it says its loading.But it works perfectly on my dads account can you help me and my dad find out why thank you .


do you have the updated version of Java? what kind of conection do you have? sometimes limited accounts get horrible bandwith


----------



## retriever1 (May 6, 2006)

i need help when am in the loading page on runescape it gets so slow that i have to wait like 10 minutes to finish loading and then when am playing the character moves slow like a robot i need help please..


----------



## gebraroest (May 8, 2006)

retriever1 said:


> i need help when am in the loading page on runescape it gets so slow that i have to wait like 10 minutes to finish loading and then when am playing the character moves slow like a robot i need help please..


thats like the same for me, whats ur internet connection?


----------



## rafa (May 24, 2006)

*major problemo sirs read this if u think u can help!!*

ok well i play rs for 2 years but never had this problem... my dad has blocked runescape but i always get past that and now everytime i get to the website it has a "x" at the left top of the game screen and wont load i think its something to with the idk right now im pissed i havent played a month and been hacking through bess and other systems alot its anoying need help !!!


----------



## travtaz997 (Jul 19, 2007)

my problem is that when i get to the log in screen it laggs alot i doesnt run smothly like it did before, and also it does it in the game to ive been playing for about 1 year and it just started after jagex did their system update, its never done this before, is there anything that will help, i took out java update 6.1 and i have 5.1 cuz vs 6.1 was messing with my 360share pro music downloader, so what should i do?:4-dontkno


----------



## joker:-) (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm new so I'm sorry if this question has laready been answered. Well here I go. I play runescape using a 1995 Windows Xp, I have 100.0 bps internet connection. And the java sun update. I can loggin. When I loggin everything is fine until I start moving and the map starts loading there is first a message sayng "loading please wait" but it is soon replaced by a "connection lost please wait attempting to restablish." I don't know what to do I defragmented my harddrive and restartrd my computer already, can some1 help me? 


:sigh::4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Joker :wave:

I am sorry but you will not get a response in this thread. It dates back to 05 and nobody is going to look at it. Please create a thread of your own in PC Gaming Support


----------

